# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Schoolproject over PDS en Voeding

## jeaninevb

Hallo allemaal,

ik ben vierdejaars student Food Marketing aan de HAS den Bosch.
Ik zit in mijn afstudeerjaar en heb nu de kans gekregen om een individueel project over PDS te gaan doen.
Ik heb dit onderwerp gekozen omdat ik PDS zelf al heel veel jaren heb en ik soms iets mis in de begeleiding bij deze aandoening.
Voor deze darmaandoening wil ik een concept ontwikkelen waardoor het voor patiënten met PDS gemakkelijker wordt om hun maaltijden samen te stellen.

Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie bevindingen met betrekking tot het vinden van informatie over de voeding die voor jou geschikt is. Heb je bijvoorbeeld veel baat gehad bij het zoeken naar dit onderwerp op internet? Of heb je hulp ingeschakeld van een diëtist? 

Daarnaast wil ik je vragen of je misschien een idee hebt over een te ontwikkelen concept. Zou je bijvoorbeeld elke week een mailing willen krijgen met tips, wil je een website met recepten, vind je kookworkshops speciaal voor PDS patiënten wel leuk of een kookboek met recepten tips en trucs voor PDS patiënten (en mensen in jouw omgeving). Of heb je een ander goed idee of heb je helemaal geen behoefte aan een van bovenstaande dingen, dat kan natuurlijk ook.

Ik ben heel erg op zoek naar feedback van PDS patiënten want dat is mijn doelgroep van dit project.
Jullie zouden mij ontzettend helpen en wie weet kan ik over een aantal maanden een mooi concept presenteren wat ons allemaal kan helpen.

Alvast ontzettend bedankt voor jullie hulp.
Als je vragen hebt, stel deze dan ook gerust!!!

----------

